# DWG Vs Poorboys Black hole glaze



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried yesterday the Poorboys glaze and it smells/acting exactly like DWG...It is an amazing product but is there a possibility to be the same with DWG but with different label????Does anyone tried both of them to make a comparison??


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze is DWG as far as I'm concerned. Ive seen both products up close, identical. Poorboys Blackhole is probobly DWG with a different label. The guys in the States pretty much agree Chemicals Guys is the source for Poorboys and its just with there own label.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hartzsky said:


> Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze is DWG as far as I'm concerned. Ive seen both products up close, identical. Poorboys Blackhole is probobly DWG with a different label. The guys in the States pretty much agree Chemicals Guys is the source for Poorboys and its just with there own label.


That's explain everything then...I already have a couple of bottles of DWG and i said to try also the Poorboys...I was disappointed when i found that is the same as DWG but i am happy because it is a really great stuff.....:thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Virtually all (if not all) Poorboys products are made to their own spec. Thats not to say some won't be similar to CG's own products but they aren't just repackaged.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Virtually all (if not all) Poorboys products are made to their own spec. Thats not to say some won't be similar to CG's own products but they aren't just repackaged.


I don't know who repackage what products and i don't care to be honest  .
I just wanted to know if those two products are the same or not because it is a shame to buy a few products and at the end of the day all of them are the same just with different name : ) :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Warner Chemical is the father of many of the different kinds of detailing products who comes from America like Chemical guys, Insta finish, poorboys, and etc. They have a standard product but you can change colour, smell, sizes of abrasives, lubrication and etc. So the products can be similar but not exactly the same.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have DWG and used to have EZ Creme.... they look exactly the same and smell the same etc but Bob (Danase) is adamant his product is NOT the same, and it has NO cleaners so can be layered etc. Having spoken to him personally about his products I have NO reason to suspect he is lying so accept they are different.

I prefer DWG for the layering aspect. Put a layer over a cured sealant and then top again for durability and it adds a decent wetness and gloss :thumb:

DWG - UPGP is still one of THE best ever looks I got on my car


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I have DWG and used to have EZ Creme.... they look exactly the same and smell the same etc but Bob (Danase) is adamant his product is NOT the same, and it has NO cleaners so can be layered etc. Having spoken to him personally about his products I have NO reason to suspect he is lying so accept they are different.
> 
> I prefer DWG for the layering aspect. Put a layer over a cured sealant and then top again for durability and it adds a decent wetness and gloss :thumb:
> 
> DWG - UPGP is still one of THE best ever looks I got on my car


Does the Poorboys one contains cleaners??


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I have DWG and used to have EZ Creme.... they look exactly the same and smell the same etc but Bob (Danase) is adamant his product is NOT the same, and it has NO cleaners so can be layered etc. Having spoken to him personally about his products I have NO reason to suspect he is lying so accept they are different.
> 
> I prefer DWG for the layering aspect. Put a layer over a cured sealant and then top again for durability and it adds a decent wetness and gloss :thumb:
> 
> DWG - UPGP is still one of THE best ever looks I got on my car


Some have said DWG is EZ Creme without the cleaners. This means Bob can say it is not EZ Creme as sold by CG.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Bunky said:


> Some have said DWG is EZ Creme without the cleaners. This means Bob can say it is not EZ Creme as sold by CG.


True. I don't know, I mean, so you put a tablespoon of cleaner in the bottle, now you can say, "gee my product is different." To me there all the same. I've used EZ Creme and DWG side by side. They are both purple, they smell like purple, they apply the same, they remove the same and they look the same.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

pampos said:


> Does the Poorboys one contains cleaners??


Yep! And it cleans pretty well.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought you could layer blackhole? you sure it has cleaners?


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I have DWG and used to have EZ Creme.... they look exactly the same and smell the same etc but Bob (Danase) is adamant his product is NOT the same, and it has NO cleaners so can be layered etc. Having spoken to him personally about his products I have NO reason to suspect he is lying so accept they are different.
> 
> I prefer DWG for the layering aspect. Put a layer over a cured sealant and then top again for durability and it adds a decent wetness and gloss :thumb:
> 
> *DWG - UPGP is still one of THE best ever looks I got on my car :cool*:


Yeah, Ive done UPGP X2 follwed by EZ Creme X2 then UPGP X1. Insane wetness and looks:doublesho


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> I thought you could layer blackhole? you sure it has cleaners?


In the label it says: "Contains cleaners and fillers". I used it with a megs polish pad, and it really cleaned very well. I assume that it kill some little swirls too.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> In the label it says: "Contains cleaners and fillers". I used it with a megs polish pad, and it really cleaned very well. I assume that it kill some little swirls too.


i knew about the fillers...DWG can hide some too but i didn't knew anything about cleaners...I have to read labels more carefully in the future : )
So i guess i have to apply only one layer of PBH before any LSP because it will remove it???


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Black Hole will clean if used by machine, and obviously the faster the speed or the harsher the pad, the more cleaning it will do. Use it by hand or say speed 1 on a finishing pad and any cleaners will be virtually non effective.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Black Hole will clean if used by machine, and obviously the faster the speed or the harsher the pad, the more cleaning it will do. Use it by hand or say speed 1 on a finishing pad and any cleaners will be virtually non effective.


Thanks for the info mate.... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

DWG UPGP... could someone translate please?  i'm interested in a new polish


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

116ies said:


> DWG UPGP... could someone translate please?  i'm interested in a new polish


DWG = Danase Wet Glaze

http://danase.com/Danase-Detailing-Products/Danase-Wet-Glaze-p6.html

UPGP = Ultima Paint Guard Plus

http://danase.com/Danase-Detailing-Products/Danase-Wet-Glaze-p6.html


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Serious Performance is spot on - PB's BH is fine to be layered - the clearers only work when used by machine, meaning it's a pretty versatile product :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Detailed Obsession said:


> Serious Performance is spot on - PB's BH is fine to be layered - the clearers only work when used by machine, meaning it's a pretty versatile product :thumb:
> 
> Gareth


Thanks !!!That's great..i really liked that product....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

116ies said:


> DWG UPGP... could someone translate please?  i'm interested in a new polish


Just to clarify these products are 'glazes' not a polish, so although they have _some_ cleaning ability they will mainly hide defects rather than remove them,so a defect ie; swirl will still be there but won't be as obvious,but in a few washes _will_ reappear as the fillers are washed away.A polish will mildly abrasively *remove* defects rather than *cover *like a glaze,hope that helps.


----------

